# Zockt ihr Wetter-/Tages-/Uhrzeitabhängig?



## WC-Ente (22. Mai 2014)

*Zockt ihr Wetter-/Tages-/Uhrzeitabhängig?*

Servus,

mich würde mal interessieren, ob ihr euere Zockersessions vom Wetter, der Tages- oder Uhrzeit abhängig macht?
Ich persönlich zocke bei schlechtem, sowie gutem Wetter. Wahrscheinlich im Winter etwas mehr. 
Am liebsten am Wochenende vormittags, den Rest der Tageszeit zu zocken find ich irgendwie verschwenderisch, da kann man viel anderes Zeugs anstellen, vllt. sogar produktiv sein . Und Abends bin ich sowieso nie Zuhause.

Wie schaut's bei euch aus?

Gruß
WC-Ente


----------



## Lexx (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: Zockt ihr Wetter-/Tages-/Uhrzeitabhängig?*

Bei mir ist es abhängig von Jahreszeiten.
Im Sommer "fast" gar nicht (ausser die "Sucht" zwingt mich), im Winter dafür umso "mehr".


----------



## Thallassa (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: Zockt ihr Wetter-/Tages-/Uhrzeitabhängig?*

Ich zocke, wenn die Zeit dafür da ist und ich nichts besseres zu tun habe. Allerdings schwindet meine Zock-Zeit immer mehr. Im Sommer werd' ich aber anscheinend, da Semesterferien, sogar am meisten Zeit dazu haben. Dann aber eher Mittags und spät abends/Nachts, Nachmittags bin ich doch lieber draußen am See


----------



## Painkiller (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: Zockt ihr Wetter-/Tages-/Uhrzeitabhängig?*

[X] _Mir völlig egal, ob die Sonne scheint, es regnet oder der Schnee fällt oder __ob sich die Nachbarin draußen im Bikini sonnt.

_Wenn ich Zeit und Bock auf ein Game habe, dann zocke ich auch. 
 RL steht trotzdem an erster Stelle. Gerade im Sommer zieht es einen doch mehr nach draußen. 8-10h im Büro vor dem PC reichen dann doch irgendwann. 



> Am liebsten am Wochenende vormittags, den Rest der Tageszeit zu zocken  find ich irgendwie verschwenderisch, da kann man viel anderes Zeugs  anstellen, vllt. sogar produktiv sein


Produktiv ist man unter der Woche. Am WE muss auch mal Entspannung auf dem Plan stehen. 
Bevor ich mich dann von dem grandios schlechten deutschen TV-Programm berieseln lasse, schmeiß ich lieber den Rechenknecht an!  Zocken ist produktiver als der Schrott der da läuft.


----------



## orca113 (22. Mai 2014)

Ich zocke wenn ich's grad hinbekomme. Was immer seltener wird...


----------



## MuhOo (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: Zockt ihr Wetter-/Tages-/Uhrzeitabhängig?*

Ich zocke wann immer ich Lust habe, es ist mein größtes Hobby und eines der wenigen Dinge wo ich wirklich mal den Kopf abschalte und mir nicht die ganze Zeit Sorgen um die Zukunft mache.


----------



## unre4l (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: Zockt ihr Wetter-/Tages-/Uhrzeitabhängig?*

Am meisten spiele ich im Winter, da es nicht so warm ist 
Ansonsten wenn es sich gerade anbietet (im Sommer auch, nur dann nicht so lange).


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: Zockt ihr Wetter-/Tages-/Uhrzeitabhängig?*

[X] Ich zocke nur zu bestimmten Zeiten; - nicht so kategorisch, aber meistens wird´s so ab spät nachmitags und eben abends,


----------



## hodenbussard (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: Zockt ihr Wetter-/Tages-/Uhrzeitabhängig?*



<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> [X] _Mir völlig egal, ob die Sonne scheint, es regnet oder der Schnee fällt oder __ob sich die Nachbarin draußen im Bikini sonnt.
> 
> _Wenn ich Zeit und Bock auf ein Game habe, dann zocke ich auch.
> RL steht trotzdem an erster Stelle. Gerade im Sommer zieht es einen doch mehr nach draußen. 8-10h im Büro vor dem PC reichen dann doch irgendwann.
> ...



AMEN 

Mir persönlich ist egal wann und wo,wenn nicht grad wichtigere Dinge wie Familie,Freunde oder die Firma am Start sind.

ABER !!! Ich erinnere mich gut an Super Mario Land auf den SNES,das hab ich im Akkord gezockt (und das Studium wäre auch fast in die Hose gegangen  )


----------



## bofferbrauer (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: Zockt ihr Wetter-/Tages-/Uhrzeitabhängig?*

_[x]Mir völlig egal, ob die Sonne scheint, es regnet oder der Schnee fällt oder sich draußen im Bikini die Nachbarin sonnt_

WoT zocke ich gar fast ausschließlich bei gutem Wetter, da meine Internetleitung wetterfühlig ist und vor allem bei feuchtkaltem Wetter der Ping raketenartig in die Höhe rauscht. Ansonsten nach Zeit und Lust, was halt so geht.

Außerdem hab ich vom Fenster im Hobbyraum, wo mein Rechner steht, den besten Blick der Welt auf meine Nachbarin, wenn sie sich draußen sonnen will


----------



## Painkiller (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: Zockt ihr Wetter-/Tages-/Uhrzeitabhängig?*



> WoT zocke ich gar fast ausschließlich bei gutem Wetter, da meine  Internetleitung wetterfühlig ist und vor allem bei feuchtkaltem Wetter  der Ping raketenartig in die Höhe rauscht.


Öha! oO Hast du die Leitung von einem Techniker mal prüfen lassen?


----------



## XT1024 (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: Zockt ihr Wetter-/Tages-/Uhrzeitabhängig?*



> X Nein, ich zocke auch wenn sich die Nachbarin draußen im Bikini  sonnt


Die lokalen Nachbarinnen will manich nicht  im Bikini sehen.  Und sonst nach Zeit, Lust und Laune.
Da mir das mittlerweile aber zu sehr schwankt kann ich nur Geld sparen.


----------



## Lexx (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: Zockt ihr Wetter-/Tages-/Uhrzeitabhängig?*



XT1024 schrieb:


> Die lokalen Nachbarinnen will ich nicht im Bikini sehen.


Ditto.

Männer haben alle lange Bärte.
Buben spielen mit Plastik-Gewehren.
Mädchen sehe ich nie welche.
Frauen tragen alle Burka.

Die Lindenstraße wie sie wirklich ist.


----------



## bofferbrauer (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: Zockt ihr Wetter-/Tages-/Uhrzeitabhängig?*



hodenbussard schrieb:


> ABER !!! Ich erinnere mich gut an Super Mario Land auf den SNES,das hab ich im Akkord gezockt (und das Studium wäre auch fast in die Hose gegangen  )


 
Wohl doch nicht so gut. Super Mario Land ist der Gameboyableger gewesen, auf dem SNES gab es dagegen Super Mario World. Es Sei denn, du hast das Gameboymodul am SNES mit dem Super Game Boy Adapter gezockt ^^



<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Öha! oO Hast du die Leitung von einem Techniker mal prüfen lassen?



An denen wird gerade im ganzen Dorf gearbeitet (Glasfaserausbau. Ja, das kommt in Luxemburg auch in kleine, abgelegene 200 Einwohner Dörfer . Im ganzen Land werden momentan die Straßen und/oder Bürgersteige aufgerissen für den Ausbau.) und liegen deshalb blank. Dies ist wohl der Grund für die schlechte Leitung momentan


----------



## 10203040 (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: Zockt ihr Wetter-/Tages-/Uhrzeitabhängig?*

Ich zocke jeden Montag, Mittwoch und Freitag punkt 13:48 Uhr genau 275 Minuten und 54 Sekunden.

.


----------



## N00bler (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: Zockt ihr Wetter-/Tages-/Uhrzeitabhängig?*

[X] Mir völlig egal, ob die Sonne scheint, es regnet oder der Schnee fällt 


Spielen tue ich in letzter Zeit eher wenig (An guten Tagen etwas über eine halbe Stunde).
Aber wenns um online Zeit allgemein geht dann bin ich um die 8-10 Stunden in der Woche und 10 - 14 Stunden am Wochenende oder in den Ferien am PC.


----------



## WC-Ente (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: Zockt ihr Wetter-/Tages-/Uhrzeitabhängig?*



<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> [X] _Mir völlig egal, ob die Sonne scheint, es regnet oder der Schnee fällt oder __ob sich die Nachbarin draußen im Bikini sonnt.
> 
> _Wenn ich Zeit und Bock auf ein Game habe, dann zocke ich auch.
> RL steht trotzdem an erster Stelle. Gerade im Sommer zieht es einen doch mehr nach draußen. 8-10h im Büro vor dem PC reichen dann doch irgendwann.
> ...



Völlig richtig! War vielleicht ein wenig unglücklich ausgedrückt. Am Wochenende meine ich damit anfallende Haushalts-Arbeiten drinnen oder im Garten  Arbeitstechnisch ist man unter der Woche schon produktiv genug, da stimme ich dir zu.


----------



## Contor (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: Zockt ihr Wetter-/Tages-/Uhrzeitabhängig?*

Im Sommer wird es bei mir definitiv weniger mit der Zockerei. Liegt daran das man öfter und länger unterwegs ist und schwitzend vorm Rechner sitzen fetzt auch nicht so 
lieber gehts dann baden oder so


----------



## debalz (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: Zockt ihr Wetter-/Tages-/Uhrzeitabhängig?*

Das Wetter ist mir eigentlich egal, aber wenn mal wieder ein verregnetes und graues Wochenende ist, dann freue ich mich besonders zu zocken weil dann kein schlechtes Gewissen aufkommt bzw. die innere Stimme nicht ruft: geh raus in die Sonne, das ist besser für dich


----------



## Fiftdey (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: Zockt ihr Wetter-/Tages-/Uhrzeitabhängig?*

Also zocken ist erstens spiele abhängig, heißt ich freute mich die ganze zeit auf watch dogs und das wird dann eben gespielt.. Aber noch eher hängt es davon ab was meine Verlobte dazu sagt ob und wann ich darf


----------



## Painkiller (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: Zockt ihr Wetter-/Tages-/Uhrzeitabhängig?*



> heißt ich freute mich die ganze zeit auf watch dogs und das wird dann  eben gespielt.. Aber noch eher hängt es davon ab was meine Verlobte dazu  sagt ob und wann ich darf


Welch ein Widerspruch!


----------



## debalz (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: Zockt ihr Wetter-/Tages-/Uhrzeitabhängig?*



<> schrieb:


> Welch ein Widerspruch!


eben - wenn man Lust hat zu spielen und freut sich darauf dann ist das so und die Frau sollte das akzeptieren, also ich lass mir doch nicht vorschreiben wann und wie oft ich zocke. Vielleicht verwechselt da jemand seine Freundin mit seiner Mutter


----------



## WC-Ente (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: Zockt ihr Wetter-/Tages-/Uhrzeitabhängig?*

Naja, verlobt ist dann wieder ne andere Hausnummer  Vorallem, wenn man dann miteinander unter einem Dach lebt, da is das nich so einfach


----------



## Gast20140707_1 (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: Zockt ihr Wetter-/Tages-/Uhrzeitabhängig?*

Wenn ich den Abwasch gemacht,den Müll rausgetragen,die Viecher gefüttert und die Herrin viermal befriedigt habe-dann ist mir das Spielen für 10 Minuten gestattet.


----------



## Fiftdey (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: Zockt ihr Wetter-/Tages-/Uhrzeitabhängig?*



Guellem schrieb:


> Wenn ich den Abwasch gemacht,den Müll rausgetragen,die Viecher gefüttert und die Herrin viermal befriedigt habe-dann ist mir das Spielen für 10 Minuten gestattet.


 
So sieht es aus


----------

